

A New SubReddit for Buying/Selling/Trading Unwanted Domains - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.reddit.com/r/DomainsForSaleorTrade/

======
dang
A new subreddit obviously does not qualify to be a Show HN. Please read the
rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
sry

